# Time Machine : RAID 0 ou RAID 1 ?



## Fil de Brume (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai un NAS synology DS209 avec deux disques de 1 To dedans, que je voudrais utiliser pour ma sauvegarde Time Machine, mais je me demandais s'il valait mieux les mettre en RAID 1, donc avec réplication pour une meilleure sécurité, mais emplacement disponible environ 900 Go, ou en RAID 0, pour avoir 1800 Go de disponible sans réplication.

Donc en fait, est-ce que pour une sauvegarde time machine il vaut mieux sécuriser les disques durs ? En même temps ce n'est qu'une sauvegarde, il faudrait un manque de bol pour que le Mac et un disque dur tombe en panne en même temps...

Votre avis ? RAID 0 ou RAID 1 ?

Merci


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Donc en fait, est-ce que pour une sauvegarde time machine il vaut mieux sécuriser les disques durs ? En même temps ce n'est qu'une sauvegarde, il faudrait un manque de bol pour que le Mac et un disque dur tombe en panne en même temps...


La sécurité n'a pas de prix alors, utiliser Time Machine sur un Nas (Raid ou pas), c'est bien mais avoir un autre HDD externe pour faire un clone de son Mac, c'est mieux 

PS : Ou utiliser un HDD du Nas, bien sûr, pour faire son clone


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Février 2010)

Après faut voir jusqu'où va la parano, alors on pourrait faire un clone du clone, on sait jamais 
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'en général, soit le mac fonctionne, le NAS a un disque mort, on change le disque du NAS, ok données perdues sur le NAS, on régénère time machine, on perd juste l'historique des sauvegardes, ou alors le NAS fonctionne, le Mac est mort, on change le disque du Mac et on régénère la sauvegarde Time Machine...

Mais avoir en même temps le Mac et le NAS qui tombent en rade, faut vraiment pas avoir de pot.

Ca sert à quoi un clone du Mac, si on a Time Machine ? Je me moque d'avoir à réinstaller le système, l'important pour moi est juste que je ne perde pas mes documents...


----------



## napalmatt (4 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Votre avis ? RAID 0 ou RAID 1 ?



Bonjour,

Pas plus tard que le weekend dernier j'ai eu le crash d'un disque d'un système RAID, j'étais bien content de l'avoir mis à l'époque en 1 et non pas en 0.



 chafpa a dit:


> La sécurité n'a pas de prix alors, utiliser Time Machine sur un Nas (Raid ou pas), c'est bien mais avoir un autre HDD externe pour faire un clone de son Mac, c'est mieux



+1


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi un clone du Mac, si on a Time Machine ? Je me moque d'avoir à réinstaller le système, l'important pour moi est juste que je ne perde pas mes documents...



A rien, c'est comme avoir deux sauvegardes Time Machine. À partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, tu as la possibilité de restaurer ton disque entier sans rien avoir à réinstaller (depuis le DVD système, après le choix de la langue, menu "Outils" option "restaurer une sauvegarde Time Machine", ça te remet le disque dans l'état où il était au moment de la sauvegarde, si tu n'as rien exclu de celle ci dans les réglages de TM).

Pour le RAID, en fait, ça dépend du volume à sauvegarder, s'il est petit par rapport à 900 Go, tu peux faire du redondant, mais sinon, mieux vaut avoir 1,8 To

Pour te donner une idée, je sauvegarde seulement deux fois par jour (merci Time Machine Editor) mes environ 180 Go de données, les 5 semaines de sauvegardes que j'ai depuis mon changement de Mac me prennent 452 Go.


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Février 2010)

napalmatt a dit:


> Pas plus tard que le weekend dernier j'ai eu le crash d'un disque d'un système RAID, j'étais bien content de l'avoir mis à l'époque en 1 et non pas en 0.


Oui je suis d'accord sur l'intérêt du RAID 1, quand il s'agit de sauvegarder des données sensibles genre vidéos, photos, et que c'est la seule sauvegarde... mais là je parle de sauvegardes "Time Machine", le disque NAS est exclusivement dédié à la sauvegarde Time Machine, donc mes originaux sont sur mon disque de l'ordinateur.

Rapport à ton exemple, ben si un de mes disques NAS tombe en rade, je le change, et je régénère une sauvegarde Time Machine, c'est pas comme si la perte de ce disque de sauvegarde Time Machine occasionne une perte de données. Sauf à pas avoir de pot et d'avoir le disque de l'ordinateur qui tombe en rade en même temps, un disque du NAS qui tombe en rade n'a pas de conséquence grave à mon sens.

Sauf si vous avez des contre exemples intéressants qui pourraient me montrer que c'est intéressant un RAID 1, même sur un disque time machine...


----------



## SDION (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Ta question première concerne le type de RAID à utiliser : 0 ou 1
- le RAID0 ou stripping : c'est l'utilisation de 2 DD où l'info est mis une partie sur 1 DD et l'autre partie sur l'autre partie. C'est un système très bien pour la vitesse mais nul pour la sécurité.
- le RAID1 ou mirroring : c'est l'utilisation de 2 DD où l'info est stocké sur les 2 DD (miroir). C'est un système très bien pour la sécurité mais n'apporte rien pour la vitesse.

Pour l'utilisation de Time Machine, c'est être parano de mettre l'un ou l'autre des RAID. A part la première fois, où il y a beaucoup de données à sauver, les fois suivantes les sauvegardes sont relativement réduite. De plus les chances de voir tonn DDE (avec TM) et ton DDI tombé en rade en même temps est vraiment un manque de bol flagrant. Mais pour avoir en plus des bretelles, je te conseille de faire des clones réguliers sur un autre DDE.

Pour ma part, j'effectue :
- 1 TM sur un DDE de 320Go (mon DDI fait 120Go)
- 1 clone sur un DDE de 200Go
- 1 sauvegarde de mon DDE (500Go) sur le gros de 1To monté en RAID0. Ce DDE contient mes musiques, photos, vidéos.... que des choses que je ne veux pas voir perdre.


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Février 2010)

En fait si j'ai opté pour le RAID 0, c'est seulement pour faire un seul volume de mes deux disques, afin que time machine puisse utiliser les 1.9 Go.

Je ne voulais pas avoir deux volumes distincts, j'en voulais un seul.

Tu parles de parano, mais toi tu envisages le cas ou le TM et le DDI tombent en rade en même temps, vu que tu fais un clone disque ailleurs 

Quant à mes vidéos caméscope HD, je les met sur un DDE, que je copie sur un autre DDE, avec deux DDE ça serait aussi pas de bol que ça tombe en même temps.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Quant à mes vidéos caméscope HD, je les met sur un DDE, que je copie sur un autre DDE, avec deux DDE *ça serait aussi pas de bol que ça tombe en même temps*.



A condition que ces deux DD soient de marques différentes.
Parce que si tu achètes 2 DD d'un seul coup, même modèle, ils peuvent être affublés tous les deux du même défaut, et donc tomber en rade en même temps !


----------



## napalmatt (4 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Rapport à ton exemple, ben si un de mes disques NAS tombe en rade, je le change, et je régénère une sauvegarde Time Machine, c'est pas comme si la perte de ce disque de sauvegarde Time Machine occasionne une perte de données. Sauf à pas avoir de pot et d'avoir le disque de l'ordinateur qui tombe en rade en même temps, un disque du NAS qui tombe en rade n'a pas de conséquence grave à mon sens.



Voui, alors finalement plus grand chose pèse pour le RAID 1, à part le grand manque de pot, m'enfin bon..!



 Sly54 a dit:


> A condition que ces deux DD soient de marques différentes.
> Parce que si tu achètes 2 DD d'un seul coup, même modèle, ils peuvent être affublés tous les deux du même défaut, et donc tomber en rade en même temps !



Déjà arrivé y a quelques temps, en 24h, deux m'ont laché, mais on va espérer que @Fil de Brume ait rempli son Syno avec deux disques différents..!


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Février 2010)

Rien à voir avec le synology, en RAID 0, qu'un disque dur ou deux tombe en panne, l'ensemble des données est perdue.

Le coup des disques de marque différent c'est pour le stockage des vidéos sur un disque, avec copie miroir sur un autre ^^


----------



## napalmatt (4 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Rien à voir avec le synology, en RAID 0, qu'un disque dur ou deux tombe en panne, l'ensemble des données est perdue.


Certes, je me suis emporté.



Fil de Brume a dit:


> Le coup des disques de marque différent c'est pour le stockage des vidéos sur un disque, avec copie miroir sur un autre ^^


Oui, ou le RAID 5 qui ne supporte qu'un seul crash de disque à la fois afin de pouvoir reconstruire la BdD, mais là ça commence à faire chère la sauvegarde !


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A rien, c'est comme avoir deux sauvegardes Time Machine.



Pas d'accord. Le clone sera bootable, Time machine, non !

Voila pourquoi je préfère un clone


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Février 2010)

Et pourquoi tu veux booter sur un clone ? Tu peux aussi bien réinstaller ton ordi à partir de time machine, perso booter sur un clone, pour moi en tout cas, je n'en vois pas spécialement l'intérêt...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et pourquoi tu veux booter sur un clone ? Tu peux aussi bien réinstaller ton ordi à partir de time machine, perso booter sur un clone, pour moi en tout cas, je n'en vois pas spécialement l'intérêt...



Moi j'en vois très bien l'intérêt 

Ca me permet d'avoir de suite un OS X complet sous la main avec mes applis, ne serait-ce que tous mes utilitaires pour tester le disque interne qui aurait défailli, ou au cas ou c'est juste un fichier système corrompu. Ce n'est pas avec le CD d'OS X que tu peux faire ça !

Et puis c'est bien plus rapide de recloner sur un DD tout neuf que de faire une install d'OS X avec import d'une timemachine. L'import est beaucoup, beaucoup trop long !

Et puis si je n'ai pas le temps d'aller acheter un DD tout de suite (ou que c'est dimanche matin) et de remettre tout en place, au moins je peux bosser tout de suite en démarrant avec le clone. Pendant que toi tu pleureras jusqu'a lundi matin 

C'est 25 ans d'expérience Mac qui te disent ça !


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Moi j'en vois très bien l'intérêt
> 
> C'est 25 ans d'expérience Mac qui te disent ça !


Je plussoie sans avoir 25 ans de Mac derrière moi mais pratiquement 30 ans de PC


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Je plussoie sans avoir 25 ans de Mac derrière moi mais pratiquement 30 ans de PC



Quelle chance pour moi, le PC n'existait pas quand j'ai commencé en 1979  

Mais l'apple II si 

Enfin à ces époques lointaines, on avait pas de problèmes de backup. C'était sur papier à la main 

Bref pour revenir au sujet d'origine, le RAID 1 est utile pour les données qu'on a pas ailleurs. Par contre si on clone ou si on fait un time-machine plutôt du RAID 0 puisqu'on a aussi les données dans le Mac. Sauf si on les veux en triple bien sur.


----------



## Dr Troy (4 Février 2010)

Ca m'est arrivé une fois de faire une restauration de Time Machine à partir du DVD (j'ai planté le système comme un grand), et il ne réinstalle pas OS X, il fait directement la restauration, ça n'avait pas pris plus de 45min, je ne trouve pas ça énorme comparé au temps qu'on perd à faire des clones.

Bon après le clone bootable ce n'est pas négligeable quand on a un client aux fesses (mais mon disque externe en FW400 n'a jamais voulu être reconnu au démarrage... donc bon.) 

Sinon comme dis plus haut, si tu es large avec 900Go, autant jouer la carte de la sécurité.


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Février 2010)

Ben en fait j'en sais rien si je lui large ou pas, avec mon DDI qui fait 250 Go, mon objectif n'est pas non plus de pouvoir revenir 3 mois en arrière, mais de pouvoir récupérer une sauvegarde récente du système en cas de plantage.

Un clone disque c'est bien beau, mais sur un disque FW, pas un NAS, car un NAS n'est pas bootable, à mon sens...

Et je n'utilise pas mon mac pour bosser, c'est pour une utilisation purement personnelle, donc je n'ai pas l'obligation d'avoir un mac accessible immédiatement... je peux attendre quelques jours...

Mais dans l'optique d'avoir juste une sauvegarde récente, sans nécessité de revenir longtemps en arrière, je me demande donc si 900 Go ne suffirait pas...

En même temps je vais peut-être utiliser le NAS pour sauvegarder le pc portable de ma femme, donc dans cette optique là, 1800 Go ne serait pas de trop...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Ca m'est arrivé une fois de faire une restauration de Time Machine à partir du DVD (j'ai planté le système comme un grand), et il ne réinstalle pas OS X, il fait directement la restauration, ça n'avait pas pris plus de 45min, je ne trouve pas ça énorme comparé au temps qu'on perd à faire des clones.
> 
> Bon après le clone bootable ce n'est pas négligeable quand on a un client aux fesses (mais mon disque externe en FW400 n'a jamais voulu être reconnu au démarrage... donc bon.)
> 
> Sinon comme dis plus haut, si tu es large avec 900Go, autant jouer la carte de la sécurité.



Le temps dépend de ta quantité de données, c'est tout  Et mes clones se font la nuit 

Mais je pourrais combiner les deux aussi. Mais il me faudrait pas mal de Téras en ligne alors !


----------

